# HMI Panel über Ethernet verbinden



## AnneW (22 Mai 2015)

Hallo 

Ich bin noch relativ neu in dem Gebiet und würde gerne mein HMI Touch Panel von Siemens über Ethernet mit dem Computer verbinden. Bei der Steuerung S7-1200 hat das super geklappt aber wenn ich versuche das HMI Panel zu verbinden bekomme ich als PG/PC-Interface nur Profibus, MPI und Teleservice vorgeschlagen. Ist die Verbindung über Ethernet nicht möglich auch wenn ich eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle habe? Oder muss ich erst eine MPI Verbindung aufbauen?

Schon mal vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Anne


----------



## JesperMP (22 Mai 2015)

Hallo Anne.

Genau welchen HMI ?
Ich glaube du verwendest TIA WinCC.
Unter die Einstellungen (in Menüliste), und dann Online & Diagnostics ... Type of PG/PC Interface, welche Möglichkeiten gibt es hier ?
Ich habe 17 Wahlmöglichkeiten, unterdessen PN/IE und Ethernet.


----------



## AnneW (22 Mai 2015)

Siemens HMI Touch Panel KTP700
Ah super vielen Dank, hab jetzt die Verbindung gefunden! Aber leider kann ich nichts runterladen. Wenn meine IP-Adresse 198.168.0.99 ist und die meiner SPS 198.168.0.1 kann ich dann für das HMI Panel 198.168.0.2 wählen? Weil es findet das Panel zwar aber wenn ich versuche ein Programm darauf zu laden sagt es mir "Failed to establish a connection to device with address Access address"


----------



## JesperMP (22 Mai 2015)

192.168.0.2 musste gehen.
Aber diese IP muss zuerst auf das Panel eingestellt werden.
Du musst den KTP700 von dein PC pingen können.


----------



## AnneW (22 Mai 2015)

Ah dann habe ich mein Problem gefunden, hatte die IP-Adresse nur im TIA-Portal eingetragen und nicht zusätzlich auf dem Panel selbst.

Vielen vielen Dank! :s12:


----------

